# CONSENT.EXE PLS I NEED URGENT HELP!!!



## Tim07 (Mar 16, 2017)

*Hello good people,
Someone sent me a file which I ran on my windows 8 pc and it changed my system UAC settings.

The problem i'm facing now is that it does not allow me to install any application and also I cannot open application already install on my pc. whenever I try to open or install application on my system I always get this message: File System Error (65535) and the consent.exe that looks like the cmd will pop up.

Please I need help, I am a student and I don't want to reformat my computer because of the projects I have already on it, I just need help on how to stop this problem.

Please see the attached image also and don't hesitate to ask me any additional question.

Note: my laptop is HP Envy running windows 8.1

Thanks
*


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

If you are an admin of the PC, then just turn off UAC:

https://www.howtogeek.com/howto/win...nt-control-uac-the-easy-way-on-windows-vista/


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

First try a_ System Restore _to a time before this happened. 
If that doesn't help go to Start/Search and type *CMD*, Right click the *CMD* results and *Run As Administrator*, in the Elevated _Command Prompt _type *SFC /scannow* and press Enter. This will replace any missing system files.
If it gives you the same error when running Command Prompt as Admin, then if you have a Windows Disc, Boot the computer with the disc in and choose your Language and* Repair Your Computer*. 
If that fails, try this: 
1. Run the fix it from the below link and check if it helps: When you run an .exe file on a Windows Vista-based or Windows 7-based computer, the file may start a different program: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/950505 

Also run the below fix it: Diagnose and repair Windows File and Folder Problems automatically:  http://support.microsoft.com/mats/windows_file_and_folder_diag/en-us?entrypoint=lightbox 

2. If the above fix it does not help then check the behavior in another user account, you may refer the below link on how to create new user account: Create a user account:  http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/Windows7/Create-a-user-account 

Fix a corrupted user profile:  http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/Windows7/Fix-a-corrupted-user-profile


----------

